# Finally Happened



## Missy (Mar 25, 2009)

Well it finally came home. My granddaughter came home from school with lice. Does anyone have any quick remedy's for this.

Thanks Missy


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 25, 2009)

After trying all the harsh remedies, that kill the lice, then you have to try & comb through the tangles that it leaves behind....I use hair pomade.  It's in the black hair care section at the store.  It suffocates the little devils & makes combing out easier.  You have to really use a lot of the stuff though & it's thick like vaseline.  We also treated my daughter's hair with the over the counter store brand lice shampoo prior to applying the pomade the first time, after that I figured I already had the pomade & decided to try just that & it worked.  Results not guranteed, but it worked for us.

Don't freak out, it's not the end of the world.  When my kids were in daycare, they came home with lice at least once a month. :roll:     Makes my head itch just thinking about it.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 25, 2009)

Teatree oil!

We had that problem a few years back & all the store bought soaps and shampoos did not work. 

You can apply tea tree directly to the scalp and that should kick it. I added teatree to olive oil & coated the scalp w/ that & allowed it to sit long enought to kill/smother them. You may have to do it every day for a few days. You may also want to add a few drops to your families shampoo for the next few weeks so no one else gets it.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2188304_treat-l ... n=yssp_art


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 25, 2009)

Another fine use for that awesome stinky oil!  I love tea tree for it's benefits, but hate the smell!  Great advice Tab!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh yes, your child will stink, but ti will work.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 25, 2009)

My son is 7, his school seems to be crawling with the little buggers. I wash his hair with a soap that I made with tto, just lather it up and rinse, he hasn't had them for 12 months, and I know for a fact that there are kids at that school with them. Also, I use gel in his hair to spike it up, and I mix a small amount of tto in with the gel, and then use the gel in his hair. You only have to mix the tto in once, then just use it when you need it. It works great. I will never go back to buying chemical pesticides to treat head lice, they don't work, and they are potentially dangerous. TTO really is wonderful.


----------



## carebear (Mar 25, 2009)

tea tree!!!  Add a big dollop of it to shampoo (about 2 TBSP to the bottle).  Sit the kid in the tub and lather up - leave for 10 minutes and then rinse.

Repeat every other day.

And pick the nits of course.  Ick.

Lice like CLEAN hair so in the future go for the greasy look.  Yea it makes no sense, but it's true.  Or use hair gel or what not.  A drop or two of the tea tree oil combed through is great - but stinky.  I personally don't care if my kids stink, but they do.


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 25, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> I personally don't care if my kids stink, but they do.




LMAO!!!  I thought I was the only one thinking like that LOL


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't care if mine stink, at least they're not crawling with lice.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 27, 2009)

I had lice in the 7th grade and at  that time we didn't know about things like tto.  We used the foam my grandma bought from the store, I think it was called RID.  Didn't work.  What finally killed mine for good was a   *home perm*. 

I made a soap that I used on my dog this past summer when the fleas were so bad that had small amounts of tto, peppermint, & eucalyptus oils.  It zapped the fleas in an instant, imagine what it could do for lice.


----------



## beachgurl (Mar 27, 2009)

This is really good to know because I can't use the pharmacy stuff ... the pesticide is bad for those who are allergic to pollen ... we had a lice scare about 2 years ago (well actually it was more of me freaking out being paranoid because the kids were around other kids that had them) and I put it in my hair and couldn't stop sneezing ... then started having trouble breathing.  That was such a fun night.


----------



## topiarymonster (Mar 31, 2009)

When I was in kindergarten I fot lice and my mom used tea tree oil and something elce.  She also put all of out stufties in the freezer, just in case any eggs were on them.  Then she coped all of our hair short.  The walls in my school were carpeted and for some reason or other we thought it would be a good idea to walk past with our heads running down it.  Constant outbreaks of lice, what a horror.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Apr 1, 2009)

I've always had long hair and was terrified that my grandma and mom was gonna wack off my hair when I found lice and didn't tell them I had it for several days and by then I was itching so bad I didn't care if they dipped my head in a bucket of hot tar.  

Thankfully it is not necessary to cut your hair because you have lice.  They live on your scalp and not your locks.


----------

